# Exploding sauerkraut causes hazmat scare



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Gross. Usually _after _I eat sauerkraut, hazmat gets called...........

http://www.ctvbc.ctv.ca/servlet/an/...kraut_100910/20100910?hub=BritishColumbiaHome


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

JT, your comment was way funnier than the story


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

I almost went oompa-pa in mein lederhosen........:googly:


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Hahhahaahahhahaha! You two are hilarious.
OMG....I love saurkraut.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

In my parents previous house , there was a large walk in pantry...like a closet. One day, I'm in the house alone & I hear a faint "tick..........tick....tick". I search around & finally figure out its coming from a shelf in the pantry. I move some cans way up high & see a can of saurkraut. It is bulging...the lid & bottom are bowed outwards so much that it can't sit flat. My mom is notorious for thinking that canned & frozen food are immortal & "can't expire". The can's label was YELLOWED, it was so old....and it was slooooowlllly rocking...back and forth....on its own.

My dad came home & saw it and he got a pair of oven mitts and carried the thing like it was a **armed bomb**, out the door & to the garbage can.

 So many stories from my nutty family....I swear....


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Speaking of explosions - I saw a saying that was printed on a tshirt "Kids are lot farts - you can only tolerate your own"


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Hahhahahaha!! TRUE


----------

